# Okay, Okay, Okay!



## 521 1N5

the moment you've all been waiting for.....

everybody feel free to share with us, just remember no nudity....

if somebody get's this locked there will be a lot of sad p-fury members.










okay, what shall we start with?


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:

edited, didn't notice that nipple...


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

okay, this is it for now.... I will see what kinda reaction this gets then proceed.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN

sweet







Keep 'em coming


----------



## pamonster

521 1N5 said:


>


 do i detect a hint of nip?







very nice


----------



## pamonster

the nip culpret

Edited by GG.....no nipples please :smile:


----------



## 521 1N5

hey, I edited that out..please do the same...

I don't want to get this thread closed, I didn't notice that.


----------



## 14_blast

These suck....need more SKIN!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

521 1N5: The moment this thing has nudity is the moment it closes, sorry man. But in this case one person can ruin it for all.


----------



## 521 1N5

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 521 1N5: The moment this thing has nudity is the moment it closes, sorry man. But in this case one person can ruin it for all.


 yeah so nobody f*ck this up...

you will be happy you didn't...


----------



## MR HARLEY

I think I have to have a moment now.... :smile:

Chunks............





































Miss Natt....


----------



## Young Gotti

Here's a couple:


----------



## Young Gotti

another


----------



## Young Gotti

last:


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## Young Gotti

Am I the only one lovin this thread? I love the ass shots keep em comin.


----------



## EMJAY

YEAH! finally, a good thread in the lounge!!! nobody f*ck this up!


----------



## MR HARLEY

I'm in ....keep posting chunks...


----------



## Young Gotti

Hottest chick in the world:


----------



## x-J-x

I've gotta admit...I loved ASS...bootielicious...keep them coming...


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## MR HARLEY

gonna have another moment now.........god damit thats twice chunks


----------



## Young Gotti

Another:


----------



## Young Gotti

Another:


----------



## MR HARLEY

dam Don that first one ...oh my god I am in love


----------



## Young Gotti

I love Krystal:


----------



## MR HARLEY

god dam......





















...me too








i need to find out how I can shoot a movie with her..
O dodnt know she was a professional hoar..


----------



## 14_blast

Ms_Nattereri, Can you share your pics with us, please?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

14_blast said:


> Ms_Nattereri, Can you share your pics with us, please?


 I dont compare! :sad:


----------



## MR HARLEY

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri, Can you share your pics with us, please?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont compare! :sad:
Click to expand...

Yeah right...








I heard how dope you were


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri, Can you share your pics with us, please?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont compare! :sad:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard how dope you were
Click to expand...

 Bastards!







They lied!


----------



## MR HARLEY

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri, Can you share your pics with us, please?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont compare! :sad:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard how dope you were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bastards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lied!
Click to expand...

 no they didnt...








wheres the pics at already...


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## wrathofgeo




----------



## 521 1N5

This is it for a minute...I'm busy as hell at work...feel free to contribute.


----------



## MR HARLEY

OMG I wANt the blonde one..








Yeah linda oneil is awesome...I met her at an asian sirens convention..


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY

Chunks the last pic is of my wife...where did you get it ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

MR HARLEY said:


> Chunks the last pic is of my wife...where did you get it ...:rasp:


 Shes been cyber cheating on you!


----------



## MR HARLEY

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chunks the last pic is of my wife...where did you get it ...:rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Shes been cyber cheating on you!
Click to expand...

 Damit...







...Aint no fun if the homies cant have none right..


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## Tranaconda

nice tattoo


----------



## mantis

nice thread









I guess it is safe to say Chunks is an ''ass man''


----------



## 521 1N5

nah...I'm getting a lot of these from another board. I just though it would be cool to be on p fury and look at some Ass without having to search everywhere.

anyways...


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## fury

:nod:


----------



## Honda99_300ex

:rasp:


----------



## Judazzz

521 1N5 said:


> :nod:
> 
> edited, didn't notice that nipple...


What's up with you yanks and nipples??? I never quite understood all the fuzz about it...
I mean, pics that make you stare into a chick's ass crack like you're gazing into the Lincoln Tunnel, are fine, but nipples are hardcore?!?!? Weird...

Just curious: I don't mind either...


----------



## 521 1N5

Judazzz said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> 
> edited, didn't notice that nipple...
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with you yanks and nipples??? I never quite understood all the fuzz about it...
> I mean, pics that make you stare into a chick's ass crack like you're gazing into the Lincoln Tunnel, are fine, but nipples are hardcore?!?!? Weird...
> 
> Just curious: I don't mind either...
Click to expand...

 hey man, I don't have a problem with nipples at all...but I'm sure the first one that shows up will get this thread locked...

I didn't make the rules, I just follow them.

I can post nipples no problem ....just give me the chance.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Judazzz said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> 
> edited, didn't notice that nipple...
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with you yanks and nipples??? I never quite understood all the fuzz about it...
> I mean, pics that make you stare into a chick's ass crack like you're gazing into the Lincoln Tunnel, are fine, but nipples are hardcore?!?!? Weird...
> 
> Just curious: I don't mind either...
Click to expand...

 Ahem...Im against them all


----------



## Judazzz

521 1N5 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> 
> edited, didn't notice that nipple...
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with you yanks and nipples??? I never quite understood all the fuzz about it...
> I mean, pics that make you stare into a chick's ass crack like you're gazing into the Lincoln Tunnel, are fine, but nipples are hardcore?!?!? Weird...
> 
> Just curious: I don't mind either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey man, I don't have a problem with nipples at all...but I'm sure the first one that shows up will get this thread locked...
> 
> I didn't make the rules, I just follow them.
> 
> I can post nipples no problem ....just give me the chance.
Click to expand...

 Actually, I was just being curious why nipples are a big no-no, while other things (that are much more explicit) are classified as porn...

Not just in the US, btw: I noticed the same applies to many other countries...

As far as posting nipples: I don't mind it either, but maybe it's better I don't determine the rules here...


----------



## 521 1N5

Honda99_300ex said:


>


 I knew there would be a few like this...

Why ruin a good thing??


----------



## Judazzz

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> 
> edited, didn't notice that nipple...
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with you yanks and nipples??? I never quite understood all the fuzz about it...
> I mean, pics that make you stare into a chick's ass crack like you're gazing into the Lincoln Tunnel, are fine, but nipples are hardcore?!?!? Weird...
> 
> Just curious: I don't mind either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahem...Im against them all
Click to expand...

 Blasphemy!!! *_shakes fist in the air_*


----------



## sweet lu

Judazzz said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> 
> edited, didn't notice that nipple...
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with you yanks and nipples??? I never quite understood all the fuzz about it...
> I mean, pics that make you stare into a chick's ass crack like you're gazing into the Lincoln Tunnel, are fine, but nipples are hardcore?!?!? Weird...
> 
> Just curious: I don't mind either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey man, I don't have a problem with nipples at all...but I'm sure the first one that shows up will get this thread locked...
> 
> I didn't make the rules, I just follow them.
> 
> I can post nipples no problem ....just give me the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I was just being curious why nipples are a big no-no, while other things (that are much more explicit) are classified as porn...
> 
> Not just in the US, btw: I noticed the same applies to many other countries...
> 
> As far as posting nipples: I don't mind it either, but maybe it's better I don't determine the rules here...
Click to expand...

 i wish you controled the rules









i love them all. that should be the school uniform for all girls man. sweet!!!!


----------



## sweet lu

i dont mine anything









just as long as it isnt a guy


----------



## 521 1N5

100th post of this thread.

I wouldn't mind getting mooned by her.


----------



## sweet lu

i wish that bikini would break and fly off and i would love it if see mooned me


----------



## 521 1N5

this girl is f*cking rediculous.


----------



## 521 1N5

1 More of her...


----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5

yummy.


----------



## Death in #'s

god dam my right and left hands are sore


----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## 521 1N5

Nice!!


----------



## 521 1N5

1000 views in just over 6 hours...


----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Black-Phoenix

OMG curvey brunettes rule all!


----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Young Gotti

Too much fun:


----------



## 521 1N5

The Last Don said:


>


 Yes dude...I've seen all the pics of that bath scene...they rock!!!


----------



## Young Gotti

> Yes dude...I've seen all the pics of that bath scene...they rock!!!


For sure


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## Young Gotti

Krystal Again:


----------



## InIndiana

You guys wanted ass.. You can't beat Vida Guerra..Credit FHM For this


----------



## InIndiana

part 2


----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## MR HARLEY

ok she wins...the last one


----------



## 521 1N5

Okay guys...I'm out for the day...

Don't f*ck this up...we've done good so far...

I shall leave you with this. Hopefully I can hook up more tomorrow.


----------



## mantis

ooohweeee!

you da man chunks


----------



## FuZZy

Very Very Nice Doors man, and the rest of you. It was worth the 2 day wait for this lol. Keep them coming.









Mrs.Natt will we ever get to see a pic?


----------



## SLANTED

Ouch. That was painful.


----------



## wrathofgeo

InIndiana said:


> part 2


----------



## Death in #'s

i wanted more pics


----------



## hungryboi

omg IM GOING CRRRRAAAZZZYYYY


----------



## crazyklown89

yo my boxers were about to rip after seeing that!! lol great pics.......and is that Krystal Steal?? I've seen her in like 12 pornos


----------



## Young Gotti

I'll keep up the pic's:


----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## mattmatt123

why do we tease our selfs with picture like these


----------



## InIndiana

if you look closely yo ucan see a pool in the background of the last pic


----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## boxer

this is my kinda thread


----------



## boxer

ce


----------



## boxer

l!ke wh0a

EDIT: Unappropriate!


----------



## Death in #'s

The Last Don said:


> I'll keep up the pic's:










my man


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

How do you guys want me to word it for you. Keep the unappropriate poses off this thread.


----------



## Xenon

again, keep in clean dudes. Some of these are very borderline. Please dont make me close this


----------



## boxer

sorry, i guess it falls under suggestive nature but it didn't show anything


----------



## khuzhong

YUM.


----------



## khuzhong

YUM!


----------



## boxer

honey!


----------



## vanz

please dont edit nudity out of pics. clean pics only if oyu will take part in this thread.


----------



## STIFFY




----------



## boxer

that's a lot of happy faces


----------



## vanz

please dont edit nudity out of pics. clean pics only if oyu will take part in this thread.


----------



## vanz

please dont edit nudity out of pics. clean pics only if oyu will take part in this thread.


----------



## DrewBoOty




----------



## DrewBoOty

:nod:


----------



## vanz

How you like this babe to wash your car?


----------



## DrewBoOty

devon


----------



## vanz

Tawny Roberts


----------



## DrewBoOty




----------



## DrewBoOty

tawny roberts indeed


----------



## DrewBoOty




----------



## DrewBoOty

tawny roberts.. and some chick.


----------



## vanz

Please dont edit nudity out of pics. clean pics only.


----------



## pamonster

geez 521 1N5 no wonder you have 1.3k posts lol :laugh: but by all means, dont stop


----------



## DrewBoOty

no clue who this is


----------



## DrewBoOty

asdfsadfs


----------



## DrewBoOty

sdfsdfsd


----------



## DrewBoOty

sfsdfsd


----------



## DrewBoOty

sfsdf


----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## 521 1N5

anyways, where was I?

oh yeah


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## MR HARLEY

Dam both of my hands are still tired from yesterday..


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

and last for now...bet certainly I mean certainly not least.


----------



## boxer

hooraY 4 bOobies


----------



## boxer

victoria silvstedt


----------



## boxer

a true fishtank


----------



## 521 1N5

nice boxer!!


----------



## boxer

buffy tyler


----------



## 521 1N5

don't let this thread die mofos.


----------



## Hehehe I just

i like i like , you guys have great photos.


----------



## STIFFY

boxer said:


> victoria silvstedt


 I would bust that box for days at a time


----------



## Young Gotti

Some Alexa Rae:


----------



## Young Gotti

and some Janine:


----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## tinyteeth

*sticky keyboard alert!*

gawdamn those ladies are hot!!!

i need to be re-incarnated as a Gstring


----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## Young Gotti

last one for a bit


----------



## TRomP

I got some too


----------



## TRomP




----------



## TRomP

Heidi klum again


----------



## TRomP

another one


----------



## TRomP




----------



## TRomP




----------



## TRomP

Just adding my rock to the house :laugh:


----------



## 521 1N5

nice work!


----------



## TRomP

Tanx, you to by the way


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Im closing this on the 10th page, just to let you guys know.


----------



## 521 1N5

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im closing this on the 10th page, just to let you guys know.


 why??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

521 1N5 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im closing this on the 10th page, just to let you guys know.
> 
> 
> 
> why??
Click to expand...

 By then you guys would have gotten enough of tits and ass to satisfy with yourselves with.


----------



## 521 1N5

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im closing this on the 10th page, just to let you guys know.
> 
> 
> 
> why??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By then you guys would have gotten enough of tits and ass to satisfy with yourselves with.
Click to expand...

 whatever.

there is no good reason to close this.

people like it. and are having fun sharing pics of women.


----------



## 521 1N5

I think it may be more personal reasons that anything...

here is one for ya.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

This is a discussion board, not a picture gallery.


----------



## 521 1N5

yeah okay...

what about mugshots, pet pictures, piranha pictures and vids, non piranha pics...and all that...

wouldn't these be considered off topic pics???

just admit you are closing it because you don't benefit from it's content.

think of the other members too...it sure seems to me most of the people enjoy it.


----------



## STIFFY

*caugh* *caugh* power trip? :sad:


----------



## garybusey

Ms_Nattereri said:


> This is a discussion board, not a picture gallery.


 Cmon! KEEP THE PIX! It's awesome, CMON WE NEED THIS! Well I do At least!


----------



## 521 1N5

I have a great Idea.

Make a poll Ms Natt.

make a poll.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

I didnt say I was deleting the thread or getting rid of any of its images. Just closing it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

kawi ryder said:


> *caugh* *caugh* power trip? :sad:


 Sorry you see it that way.


----------



## Death in #'s




----------



## Death in #'s




----------



## 521 1N5

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I didnt say I was deleting the thread or getting rid of any of its images. Just closing it.


 might aswell...

that way it will just fall to the back...

nobody likes looking at the same pictures over and over...

we like fresh girls...and checking back in to see what treasures others have found..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Fine, we'll see how it goes for now.


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Fine, we'll see how it goes for now.


 Thankyou!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

one


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

two


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

three


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

four


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

five


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

six


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Death in #'s

that third one is almost a warning


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## 521 1N5

ABB...










I will post more tomorrow...we are busy as sh*t today.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Death in # said:


> that third one is almost a warning


 naw she has a metal bra on!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

I hope you guys have as much fun checking these out as I did finding them. Ill take a breather now. Enjoy!


----------



## Winkyee

I see a need for further study of this thread....








Can we get it pinned?


----------



## CraigStables

Ms Natt, instead of closing it why dont you just limit it to 10 pages long and just delete the first page eveytime another one is added?


----------



## Death in #'s

winkyee







i love that avatar


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

CraigStables said:


> Ms Natt, instead of closing it why dont you just limit it to 10 pages long and just delete the first page eveytime another one is added?


 I dont want to delete peoples post. That is not my intention on this site. I just thought that maybe by the 10th page [300th post] you guys would chill.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

winkyee said:


> Can we get it pinned?


 You cant possibly be serious


----------



## STIFFY

Thats not a bad idea


----------



## crazyklown89

Come on Xenon pin this bitch up!! Your man instincts are telling you to! And so is the little thinker down under!

If anyone has Nikki Cox pics thatd be awesome


----------



## Guest

....


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## 1waypiranha

i deff didnt think p-fury could get any better...I WAS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FRIGIN WRONG!!!!!


----------



## Guest

.....


----------



## Guest

.....


----------



## Guest

.........


----------



## boxer

1waypiranha said:


> i deff didnt think p-fury could get any better...I WAS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FRIGIN WRONG!!!!!


 you are so right!
sorry for all the testosterone ms natt but we're guys we can't get enuff


----------



## Kain

Check this girl out. Xenon got to see the special gallery with her...


----------



## Guest

a lot of the pics i posted i thought might get the tread closed so i replaced them with different pics


----------



## OiNkY




----------



## Guest

keep more coming


----------



## stc101

Man,,, so many graphically altered women,,,, don't get me wrong,, a lot of beautiful ones as well... but lot of graphix artists worked long and hard on some of these pictures.... hell at least five of em might not even be real women at all they look sooooo drawn.
steve


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Dang thos aros she caught look sweet! How sad!


----------



## Lyle

Here you go Krazy










any other requests? lol


----------



## pantast1c

:laugh:


----------



## pantast1c

:nod:


----------



## Big Al

best thread ever!


----------



## pantast1c




----------



## pantast1c




----------



## pantast1c




----------



## pantast1c




----------



## Big Al




----------



## pantast1c




----------



## pantast1c




----------



## pantast1c




----------



## pantast1c




----------



## pantast1c




----------



## pantast1c

Check your pics before posting next time.

*THIS IS THE FINAL WARNING FOR THIS THREAD*


----------



## pantast1c

THIS was suppose to be my FAVORITE picture, but I had to put some clothes on them girls. They make me go .....


----------



## pantast1c

:laugh:


----------



## pantast1c

yummy


----------



## Lyle

nice pics, but take those 2 with nudity out







or we'll get shut down

the 2 from 3:58....heh...I love asian chicks


----------



## pantast1c




----------



## kouma

why the hell is this turning into a pon site


----------



## Lyle

that last one, too dude....need to have CLOTHES on


----------



## hays98

love the picks men


----------



## fury

there all hot


----------



## fury

mmmm! mmmm! good


----------



## Lyle

ahaha the drawn-on thongs....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Youll notice that this thread went down a page. Just letting you guys know that none of your _precious_ pictures were deleted. Just the spam that occured last night.


----------



## camotekid

hey pantastic, great jap lolitas you got there, hehheehehh


----------



## pamonster

camotekid said:


> hey pantastic, great jap lolitas you got there, hehheehehh


----------



## Judazzz

kouma said:


> why the hell is this turning into a pon site


 Last time checked, this site was called piranha-fury, and was about those fish...
So I honestly don't know...

I like those pics as much as you guys do, but don't go overboard - there's plenty of boards and sites solely devoted to near-nakes chicks - please go post pics like this over there (11 pages is enough, I think).
Since all pics are uploaded from your local computer, you can stare at them over there as well.
IMHO. it's just a sad way to up your post count (post _whore_ing







)

Anyways, I guess whatever I say, it won't make a difference... :sad:


----------



## boxer

pantast1c ic you have an asian fetish. 
ms natt, thanks for fixing it up
judazzz, point me out to those forums so i'll be headed in the right direction


----------



## Judazzz

boxer said:


> judazzz, point me out to those forums so i'll be headed in the right direction


 Just google some sexy words, and you'll find more sites than your right hand can bargain for...


----------



## MR HARLEY

Judazzz said:


> Anyways, I guess whatever I say, it won't make a difference... :sad:


 It makes a difference to me ..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Judazzz said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> 
> judazzz, point me out to those forums so i'll be headed in the right direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google some sexy words, and you'll find more sites than your right hand can bargain for...
Click to expand...









Stop trying to act innocent as if you dont belong to any of the sites!


----------



## Judazzz

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxer said:
> 
> 
> 
> judazzz, point me out to those forums so i'll be headed in the right direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google some sexy words, and you'll find more sites than your right hand can bargain for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to act innocent as if you dont belong to any of the sites!
Click to expand...

 Some people just don't know when to shut up....









Don't make me scan and post my collection of Karen Cards™ in this thread...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxer said:
> 
> 
> 
> judazzz, point me out to those forums so i'll be headed in the right direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google some sexy words, and you'll find more sites than your right hand can bargain for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to act innocent as if you dont belong to any of the sites!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people just don't know when to shut up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me scan and post my collection of Karen Cards™ in this thread...
Click to expand...

 F**K OFF Juda


----------



## Judazzz

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxer said:
> 
> 
> 
> judazzz, point me out to those forums so i'll be headed in the right direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google some sexy words, and you'll find more sites than your right hand can bargain for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to act innocent as if you dont belong to any of the sites!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people just don't know when to shut up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me scan and post my collection of Karen Cards™ in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> F**K OFF Juda
Click to expand...

 Scanning cards......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxer said:
> 
> 
> 
> judazzz, point me out to those forums so i'll be headed in the right direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google some sexy words, and you'll find more sites than your right hand can bargain for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to act innocent as if you dont belong to any of the sites!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people just don't know when to shut up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me scan and post my collection of Karen Cards™ in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> F**K OFF Juda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scanning cards......
Click to expand...

 Thats it


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: dam this has gone to 12 pages already


----------



## crazyklown89

hopefully another 12 more


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

crazyklown89 said:


> hopefully another 12 more


 Wishful thinking perhaps


----------



## crazyklown89

you know its not.........maybe for you that it wont reach 12 more


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Sorry, I dont fully utilize my porn search engine.


----------



## crazyklown89

you dont?!!? jeez you must still be stuck in the 20th century lol


----------



## STIFFY

Enough talking already. Whats up with all the pictures?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

kawi ryder said:


> Enough talking already. Whats up with all the pictures?


 Your a dude...you can contribute too.


----------



## Xenon

the value on this thread has increased ten fold since this morning.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Xenon

I dont think cameron is that hot.


----------



## Xenon

alright gents.....we've had our fun, lets move on. enjoy the 12 pages of pics.

I







at the thought of how much bandwidth this thread has used.


----------



## Judazzz

Hate to break the news guys, but this thread served its purpose - it contains enough pics to whack yourself RSI for life









Hatemail, death threats and complaints can be mailed to: "  @hotmail.com"


----------

